# How to link subtitles of a movie to the avi file???



## vinit suri (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys

i have a movie in avi format.....n i downloaded subtitles for the movie from the net...can u tell me exactly how i can link the subtitles with the avi file so that they get displayed automatically when i play the avi file????????



thanx in advance


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

make the movie and subtitle name exactly the same and keep both the files in the same folder ...if the movie player supports subtitles it will show subtitles automatically


----------



## vinit suri (Mar 14, 2008)

thanx a lot dude...but d problem is dat the subtitles r not matching wid d audio...first audio cms den after abt 10 secs subtitl cms...nechance i can rectify dat???


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

i am using zoom palyer with k lite codec pack which uses the direct vobsub filter for subtitles...there is a option in direct vobsub to make the subtitles come early or come late....which player you are using


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 14, 2008)

vinit suri said:


> thanx a lot dude...but d problem is dat the subtitles r not matching wid d audio...first audio cms den after abt 10 secs subtitl cms...nechance i can rectify dat???


Not sure what player you are using... but try GOM player. In it, when you play the movie, right click and go to subtitles >>> subtitle explorer and sync the subtitles by using the delay / forward by 0.5 secs options... then save it..!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

@ Vinit:

Use VLC player and then play the video file and for the subtitles (u must be having a separate file with a *.srt*  extension) so jus drag and drop that subtitle file too in the VLC player (where the video is playing) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2008)

Every one of them who has posted has not mentioned one important point.
*The subtitles of a movie is dependent on the frame rate of the movie.
If the movie has 23.97 frames, then the subtitle should also be in 23.97 frames too.*
*divxsubtitles.net/ - One of the best places to get subtitles for DivX,XviD Movies.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ thanx for the Info 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## confused!! (Mar 15, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Every one of them who has posted has not mentioned one important point.
> *The subtitles of a movie is dependent on the frame rate of the movie.
> If the movie has 23.97 frames, then the subtitle should also be in 23.97 frames too.*
> *divxsubtitles.net/ - One of the best places to get subtitles for DivX,XviD Movies.



but we can adjust the subtitles according to frame rate also


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi...
Download and Install a free software called Subtitle Workshop...
Open ur subtitle file in that and go to edit-->Timings-->Set delay..

now play ur movie separately in WMP...note down the times when u hear the first spoken line and the last spoken line.

enter these values in set delay dialog box...save the subtitle...copy the subtitle file in the movies folder and start movie again..Problem Solved..


----------



## techtronic (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ Nice find. Thanks


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

vinit suri said:


> hey guys
> 
> i have a movie in avi format.....n i downloaded subtitles for the movie from the net...can u tell me exactly how i can link the subtitles with the avi file so that they get displayed automatically when i play the avi file????????
> thanx in advance



The best, best guide for syncing subs is a simple powerfull tool called ..............*subsync*........best of all its a freeware..... 

I am also attaching a small guide for the application..........download n enjoy......


----------



## vinit suri (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanx a lot guys.......


----------



## redhat (Apr 4, 2008)

I am using VLC player to view my files...
The subtitles appear before the dialogues, how do I correct this? I do not wish to install any software, standalone applications will do....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

redhat said:


> I am using VLC player to view my files...
> The subtitles appear before the dialogues, how do I correct this? I do not wish to install any software, standalone applications will do....



They are out of sync.....refer my post above, download subsync, small application to sync subs.......refer the guide attached......


----------



## redhat (Apr 4, 2008)

^^
Is it a standalone app?
I do not wish to install anything...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

redhat said:


> ^^
> Is it a standalone app?
> I do not wish to install anything...



you do not wish to install anything???? well...... Its an application (software in other words) cant figure out whats the difference. But yes you have to install it to use it. For what ever reason you do not want to install, just thought to let you know i have been using it for years now and found out to be perfectly safe and effective too.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 6, 2008)

Try www.subscene.com it has the greatest collection of the subtitles


----------



## operil (Apr 16, 2008)

You can search 22 subtitle sites simultaneously at www.all4divx.com


----------

